
Rose Gold iPhone 6S Shows Up Early at Customer's House - rvcamo
http://9to5mac.com/2015/09/21/iphone-6s-arrives-early/
======
lsiunsuex
mine still shows up as today

[http://imgur.com/SaZI97f](http://imgur.com/SaZI97f)

(rose gold 16gb t-mobile)

